# 𝙲𝚘𝚛𝚗𝚜𝚗𝚊𝚔𝚎 𝗵𝘆𝗯𝗿𝗶𝗱𝘀



## owenburger69 (5 mo ago)

Howzit all... anyone know how the hatchlings would look If I cross a grey banded king X albino corn


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

They would look the same as a normal corn crossed with a grey banded king. The albino gene wouldn't be visually expressed.
This is the only image I could find of a corn x grey banded king


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

Are you talking about crossing a grey banded king snake with a albino corn snake? If so, I believe you need to be very careful.

Genetics are complex and it's dependent on the genes each snake carries and which genes are more dominant. Without a genetic profile, you're looking at what maybe generally expected, but no guarantees.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Best not to mess with hybridisation, the Corn Snake gene pool is buggered up enough as it is from people doing that.


----------

